# Question - Great Pyr puppies almost 2 weeks old now



## MrsDouglas (Mar 29, 2015)

Okay, we ended up losing one puppy several days after they were born, so have four very fast growing puppies still. Here they are when they were 9 days old, weighing right around 3 pounds each.




I have a question for any others that have raised Great Pyrenees puppies. We have been keeping the pups and mom in our basement since it was still so dang cold outside at night. I have an area in barn secured for the pups eventual return to outdoor living. We have been letting mom out after she feeds the pups and bringing her back in at least every two hours to feed them. My very protective daughter will often bring her in sooner if the puppies seem like they are trying to nurse on fingers - probably good - they always seem hungry when we get her in with the pups! But often, the mom just does not seem interested in staying with the pups and letting them feed. She will get up and want to be let out and we have to make her lay back down and let the puppies finish nursing. Any thoughts? Normal behavior? Suggestions? Also, now that the weather is warm, should we go ahead and move them to the barn? I keep thinking the mom might be more comfortable with taking care of them there since she is an outdoor only dog.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Mama dog is probably uncomfortable in the house. It is probably too warm. Start bringing the puppies to their barn nest during the day. Check often to make sure Mama is taking care of them. She may be distracted by her guarding duties.

Puppies are pretty good at staying warm by forming a pile. Keep a watch on them to determine at what point it really is too cold. They may surprise you.


----------



## MrsDouglas (Mar 29, 2015)

And of course, right after I post this, we have an 81 degree day, and mama was more than happy to stay in with her pups in the 66 degree unfinished basement! I just checked on her and she is still laying in with the pups in the exact same spot as she was when I left her an hour and a half ago.

It is definitely more for my own convenience at this point keeping her in the basement - easy access to check in on them all and to let mom in and out. The barn is a trek down the hill and would have to go down routinely to let mom in and out of the puppy stall. But that may be what we need to do. The barn is bermed in back and stays nice and cool on the first floor even when it is really hot out, so she won't lose her cool place to be with our unusually warm summer-like days this week.

And, yes, I have noticed that the puppies all pile up with each other when mama is not around.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

We have had pyranees for over 25 years but only have chosen to have four litters of puppies. We also have Australian shepherd and have also only had a few litters of them. It has been our experience that our pyranees are good moms but they do not choose to stay with the pups near as long or as consistantly as our Aussie moms. They come in and will feed but within about 3 weeks they start wanting out more and more. We have let nature work and it has always worked out beautifully for both breeds but believe they have a much different natural instinct of how to raise their pups. They have all been born in the barn in different weather conditions and although we have had a few stillborn pups along the way, our momma's have raised all live births to 10 weeks with us starting puppy foods at about 3 weeks along with doing their first two rounds of shots at 5 and 10 weeks, worming and then moving them onto their new homes.


----------



## MrsDouglas (Mar 29, 2015)

The barn has worked out well with momma able to come and go freely. Sometimes I think we make things harder than they have to be.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Yep.
Mama knows best. 
Happy Mother's day!


----------

